# 3.5 Weeks Out



## zacharykane (Aug 10, 2017)

Figured I would share this over here as well, currently 3.5 weeks out from North Americans. I'll be competing as a welterweight after placing 2nd in the middles at Jr Nats. Hoping to be in the running for the top 5!


----------



## b-boy (Aug 10, 2017)

when taking pics try and take them the opposite of what you have here. take pic from bottom looking up like how we would see you if you were on stage and we were in the audience.

BTW, you look on point!!! good amount of muscle on your frame and conditioning is good.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 10, 2017)

Get em Zach!


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking good ZK! 

Best of luck to you at your upcoming show!


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking spot on bro! Good luck....AR....


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 10, 2017)

We are fortunate to be working with Zach.

He is one of the most disciplined guys I know.

Never complains about the tough times and we've made strides
every week, and that means a nice cheat meal, most weeks :action-smiley-033:!

I feel confident saying that Zach will soon be earning his Pro Card,
possibly this year, if not - next year!!!!!!!

*Team TMT*


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll have the wifey do that next time! Saturday will be the next round of pics so I'll post them up after that!



b-boy said:


> when taking pics try and take them the opposite of what you have here. take pic from bottom looking up like how we would see you if you were on stage and we were in the audience.
> 
> BTW, you look on point!!! good amount of muscle on your frame and conditioning is good.


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks MT! 

Couldn't have done it without you and Tenny by my side, I look forward to a long and successful friendship with you two keeping an eye on me every step of the way! :headbang:




Mini Truck said:


> We are fortunate to be working with Zach.
> 
> He is one of the most disciplined guys I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey bro! Seen you at PM. You're run is going awesome. Keep it up and I will certainly be following along!


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks man, I really appreciate that!!!



Fitraver said:


> Hey bro! Seen you at PM. You're run is going awesome. Keep it up and I will certainly be following along!


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 12, 2017)

zacharykane said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate that!!!





No prob bro. Keep after it!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 13, 2017)

You look great brother! Excellent conditioning!


----------



## kubes (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking great man


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 13, 2017)

Two weeks out now !

The Process is working once again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonna be freaky :lightbulb: :headbang:

*Team TMT*


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 13, 2017)

You look great man. I am excited to see the final product. You have come a long ways in a short amount of time. Keep grinding away!


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 13, 2017)

PS. can you teach me how to keep my hair nice and beautiful on cycle...

I am jelly bro!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 13, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Two weeks out now !
> 
> The Process is working once again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



He's looking AMAZING....gonna cruise right into this shit!!!!


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 13, 2017)

Haha, I lucked out that's for sure! It was going to be a crap shoot as I have no males in my family for reference. 

Funny enough, growing up, going bald was literally my worst fear and I was convinced I would at some point so I never would wear a hat so I could "show off my hair while I had it." 



TeknoViking said:


> PS. can you teach me how to keep my hair nice and beautiful on cycle...
> 
> I am jelly bro!


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks buddy! Getting more and more excited about getting up on stage and seeing how I stack up. 

It's crazy what a difference having the right people in your corner will do for you. When I first contacted Tenny and MT it was just to see how I could do at Junior Nationals. Now here I am aiming for a top spot at a pro qualifier. I couldn't have done it without them. 



mytreefiddy said:


> He's looking AMAZING....gonna cruise right into this shit!!!!


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 23, 2018)

You look awesome brother you will do well


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

updates?


----------

